# PT 140 Pro Mil magazine loader search



## arkansasbowman (Apr 16, 2008)

If anyone can confirm or help. I believe the HKS 940 loader is the right one. Anyone that confirm or lead me to the right one would be greatly appreciated.

thank you


----------

